#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Looking for a job

## arunthakur85

Hi ,     
I am Arun Thakur (petroleum Engineer) working with Advanced well Technologies. I did my B.Tech in Petroleum engineering from Indian School of Mines, University, Dhanbad (2008). I have a specialization in Thermal Methods of Heavy Oil Recovery which also includes study of Combustion Tube Experiment in IRS.
I did training in Perth office of AWT (Australia) during which I was exposed to following aspects:
	Well Performance prediction and artificial lift system analysis for ESP and GAS LIFT using PROSPER which can be combined with surface production network design using GAP to do Production Optimisation.                                                             
	Tubing stress and deformation analysis using WELLCAT. 
	Exposure to Well Test Interpretation Tool (PTA). 
Presently I am working on a tight gas reservoir (Whicher Range) and my work includes the following:
	Reviewing of completion and stimulation process of the Wells Drilled in Whicher Range Field to collect information necessary to conduct Decline Trend Analysis from the available well test data. 
	Provide suggestions for designing future stimulation program and to modify the completion program to suit development work using results of DTA and well test data. 


I am seeking some role in a company   which can utilize my abilities for development of company and my profile. 
My resume is attached.
Thank YouSee More: Looking for a job

----------

